# Are these really Martial Arts Movies



## Drunken Master (Mar 6, 2002)

Many people will class movies such as *The Matrix* and *Star Wars: Episode 1 - The Phantom Menace* 
 as martial art movies.

*I personally think not.*

What do you think and are there any other films that fall in this questionable gallery.


----------



## arnisador (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Drunken Master _
> 
> *Many people will class movies such as The Matrix and Star Wars: Episode 1 - The Phantom Menace
> as martial art movies.
> ...



I agree--I see lots of people saying that The Matrix is a martial arts movie amnd I don't feel that way, though I know that they trained in kung fu for many months for it.


----------



## Shinzu (Mar 18, 2002)

i would say that they have martial art aspects but they are not martial arts films.

im not sure how you guys feel about charlie's angels.  i think this was more of a martial arts films.  i enjoyed it.


----------



## Kirk (Mar 18, 2002)

How about Passenger 57?  

What qualifies it to be an M.A. film?  What's shown in the
previews?  Heck, the Matrix had more m.a. fighting scenes 
in it that some billed as M.A. films.


----------



## Shinzu (Mar 19, 2002)

i think that the martial arts scenes attract the viewers and that is why we see it in the trailers.

these are all classified as action movies.  meaning any type of action qualifies, be it MA or gun fights.

i am however looking forward to blade 2.  the first one rocked!!


----------



## Yari (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> 
> *How about Passenger 57?
> 
> ...



Passenger 57  was/is a good movie!!!

What quilifies?? Good question..... hmmmm.... that it has a martial artist as one of the actors, and the movie is about MA... Maybe?
Not sure....


/Yari


----------



## Drunken Master (Mar 19, 2002)

So let's recap then, so far we have the following movies on the "Are they really Martial Art Movies?" list;

*Blade
Charlies Angels
Matrix
Star Wars: Episode 1 Phantom Menace*

Do we have any others?

To be a martial arts movie does it just have to be about martial art competitions or the use of martial arts to avenge a relatives death or to defend your farm/fruit stall/honour.


----------



## Yari (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Drunken Master _
> 
> */fruit stall/ *



Yes!   :rofl:


----------



## Cthulhu (Mar 19, 2002)

For me, in order for a movie to be considered a 'martial arts' movie, it has to:

1) Feature the martial arts with at least one big fight scene
*AND*

2) Feature at least one prominent martial artist

Here's an example:

*Rapid Fire* starred Brandon Lee and had numerous fight scenes.  I consider it a martial arts movie.

*The Crow* starred Brandon Lee but did not have anything I would consider a big martial arts fight scene.  I do not consider that to be a martial arts movie.

Of course, this isn't an objective question...answers will vary from person to person.  These are just my personal views.

Cthulhu


----------



## Shinzu (Mar 19, 2002)

MA is a big part of many films these days.  take a look at the batman movies. bruce wayne uses alot of MA techniques to fight he enemies but its not a MA flick.

i think the addition of MA to movies adds more excitement to the fight scenes.  people are sick of seeing gun and fist fights.  they want to see move crazy jump kicks and spinning tornado kicks.

i think that to be an MA movie it would have to have some sort of plot around the arts like bloodsport.

other ripoffs like streetfighter or universal soldier i would not put in the catagory of MA movies.


----------



## TangSooGuy (Mar 19, 2002)

i guess it just all comes down to what criteria you use to define what a "martial arts movie" is.

To me, movies like The Matrix, Star wars, and The One are basically sci-fi/action/fantasy movies which incorporate martial arts.

I tend to think of a movie as a martial arts movies only if the Main plot centers around martial arts and/or its philosophies,whether it includes real martial artists or not like:
"Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon"
"The Karate Kid"
"The Perfect Weapon"
"Kickboxer"
"Circle of Iron"
"Kung Fu"
"Dragon"
Pretty much any Bruce Lee movie....

Note: i'm not saying I LIKE all of these films, i'm just saying they fit my criteria for being called a martial arts movie.

"The Matrix", while I would not call it a martial arts film, actually had some great martial arts philosophy in it:

"Stop trying to hit me and hit me"
"Don't think you are, know you are"
"There is a difference between knowing the path and walking the path."
"I can only show you the door. You're the one that has to walk through it."


----------

